# Need Opinions on MODS!



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

As of now, I have a 2005 Midnight Blue GTO, M6, with a Vararam OTRCAI and 245/45/R17 Nitto 555R on rear. Very soon, I am going to purchase a DiabloSport Predator tuner. Will this put me in high 12's? And what other mods should i do? (i want to avoid headers but it "is" doable.) Thanks.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The Nittos, Vararam, and handheld should get you in the high 12's no problem. Other mods you may consider are porting the intake and TB, some decent gains there, too. Headers, especially longtubes, will probably give you the biggest gain, though.


----------



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

B-ville Goat said:


> The Nittos, Vararam, and handheld should get you in the high 12's no problem. Other mods you may consider are porting the intake and TB, some decent gains there, too. Headers, especially longtubes, will probably give you the biggest gain, though.


since it looks like headers is the way to go, I might as well buy the slp version of the diablosport tuner b/c it comes with the Bobcat 455 custom tune for long tubes. And as for headers, looks like I'm gonna have to buy the SLP long tubes with highflow cats.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy anything SLP. Don't get me wrong, they sell quality stuff, but they are way overpriced. So much nicer stuff avail for the same price. I'd look into Stainless Works or Kooks if I was going to drop that kinda money.

With you being an LS2, I'd really look into a ported intake mani. 15HP gains on a stock one wihtout a tune is very impressive.

Headers aren't REQUIRED for mild boltons but def wouldn't hurt. I don't have headers and I'm putting down 387(04 LS1) with a KNN intake, LPE GT2-3 cam(very mild), ported 243s, ported intake mani(worthless on LS6), ported TB, JBA catless mids and catback.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

If you have stock rear suspension, you are giving up a lot of torque due to the significant amount of movement in your back end.

mike
dms


----------



## miami photog (Dec 4, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

dms said:


> If you have stock rear suspension, you are giving up a lot of torque due to the significant amount of movement in your back end.
> 
> mike
> dms


And your fix for the movement in the rear end is what? Maybe a Harrop diff cover and mount?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

05topekaGTO said:


> And your fix for the movement in the rear end is what? Maybe a Harrop diff cover and mount?


That made a differance to me, also the cross-member bushings could be changed to a poly set from pedders.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Here are some suggestions:

1. OE springs are too soft. You need a 50-60% increase in rate for ideal rear coils. Plus OE coils are dropped alreaqdy from shipping and can be dropped as much as 1.25 inches. An ideal coil for drag racing is our *Pedders 2589 drag coils. *These coils are on most of the fastest independent suspension GTOs in the country.

2. Rear subframe bushings will firm things up for the rear cradle emmensely
*EP1145	GTO X Member Urethane Bush
EP1168	GTO Xmemb sub frame connector*


3. Adding a Harrop cover is awesome and is required really for 500hp at the ground. But if you do not hae the $500 or so for one, then you can add a differential bushing insert to make it a solid bushing
*EP1157	GTO Diff Mount Insert*

The rear inner control arm bushing is like a half bushing. There are nearly 50% voids in it. This allows a significant amount of movement of the lower control arms
*EP7023	GTO Rear Control Arm Inner and Outer bush*

These all help significantly and would be cheaper to upgrade than adding 50 plus rear hp

thanks
mike
dms


----------



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

im thinking of doing putting a cam in my car. i've been looking at a Lingenfelter GT2-3 cam and it looks promising, can i do a cam before headers???


----------

